# Yiddish: שיידן



## Vathopyte

Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet

Some symbols/letters might not be written accurately. I tried to look at a Yiddish alphabet reference, and couldn't identify some of them.


----------



## aavichai

Hi
I don't know Yidish but I checked in the web
and it says difference or seperated of something in that contexts

you can check שיידן for yourself
and it is probably pronounced Sheydn or Sheyden

or maybe Shaydn or Shayden


----------



## duvija

It's normal handwriting. The "d" may lack the lower end when you write fast. The word is 'sheydn'. I'm far from home and from my lovely dictionaries, but what I've found on the web tells me the meaning is 'vagina', which I really don't believe it is. We may need a full sentence.


----------



## origumi

What's the context? It's just like in German, "separate", or as duvija said.


----------



## Frank78

origumi said:


> It's just like in German, "separate", or as duvija said.



Ultimately the noun "die Scheide" (vagina, sheath - the latter is also the English cognate) and the verb "scheiden" (separate, divide, divorce) ARE, of course, related.


----------



## Vathopyte

Thanks for your help guys.


----------



## Vathopyte

duvija said:


> It's normal handwriting. The "d" may lack the lower end when you write fast. The word is 'sheydn'. I'm far from home and from my lovely dictionaries, but what I've found on the web tells me the meaning is 'vagina', which I really don't believe it is. We may need a full sentence.



Which letter is the "d"?


----------



## aavichai

the one before the last

the curly one


----------

